# The Young Rebels – 1956



## klari (2007 Október 15)

*Broadcast Notice*


*Canadian Documentary Premiere on** OMNI.1*


*The Young Rebels – *


*Voices of the Hungarian Revolution*​

*English Language Version – Saturday, October 20<SUP>th</SUP> at 9PM ET on OMNI.1 ​

Hungarian Language Version – COMING SOON​​​


Toronto, ON - Rogers OMNI Television is proud to present the world television premiere of The Young Rebels, as part of the OMNI Television Signature Series. The 60 minute documentary launches to English speaking audiences on OMNI.1, Saturday, October 20<SUP>th</SUP> at 9:00 p.m. ET.​​​
*


----------



## Pufi (2007 Október 15)

Ha tisztelettel megjegyezhetem, hogy aznap 12:30-kor a Kanadai Magyar TV 1956-os UNNEPI MUSORA lathato, soha nem latott dokumentumok bemutatasaval.


----------



## bubu (2007 Október 15)

Kedves Klari! Koszonom, hogy betetted es emlekeztettel mindenkit
a 1956-os " The Young Rebels" musorra! 
Kulonossen a Fiataloknak kivanom megjegyezni, hogy Nezzek meg Ugy az Omni 1- i
adast, mint a fent emlitett, Pufi altal sugarzot musort.


----------

